# Wax cell cups queen rearing on a large scale.



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

yes


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

burns375 said:


> yes


I know one large queen breeder that only uses wax due to higher acceptance rates. I've used both plastic and wax and had a higher acceptance rates with wax.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

McCoslin said:


> I know one large queen breeder that only uses wax due to higher acceptance rates. I've used both plastic and wax and had a higher acceptance rates with wax.


Thats what i expected would happen, but my first attemp was not very successful with wax. I grafted 2 frames, one with wax cups and one with jzbz plastic. They were both placed in the same builder, with one frame of brood between them. The plastic cells were 60-70% successful, the wax cups only went 8/36. I have regrafted and will continue to asses.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

My first time grafting, I tried 3 methods. Jzbz, had the best percentage for me. I will keep trying, but there is a reason those plastic things sell, I guess.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

One QB that I know, uses plastic exclusively for both acceptance and ease of use. He uses them "right out of the bag." They are not polished in the hive prior, he just grafts right into them. His acceptance rate is over 95% and once moved from the starters, to the finishers and then to the mating nucs, his queen mating rating rate is right around 80%. Not too shabby....... This breeder raise thousands of queens yearly.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I use only plastic base mount but have been tempted in the past by those same videos the op links. At .07 each I think it's difficult to call it a cost savings issue but the idea of reducing the clutter and garbage associated with them is tempting. I'm also concerned that placing a lot of the beeswax cells may be a bit touchier and more time consuming. The prospect of better acceptance is a non issue with me as we typically run around 85% both in builder cell acceptance and mating success.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I made up a bunch of wax cells. It's time consuming but I also made them after work on a -35 degree day


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

sharpdog said:


> Thats what i expected would happen, but my first attemp was not very successful with wax. I grafted 2 frames, one with wax cups and one with jzbz plastic. They were both placed in the same builder, with one frame of brood between them. The plastic cells were 60-70% successful, the wax cups only went 8/36. I have regrafted and will continue to asses.


I'm finding that my success rate have less to do with what type of cups I'm using. I find that the quality of my cell builder and introducing open brood four days before I graft has helped me with acceptance rates, I'm up around 80% now.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

sharpdog said:


> I have been frustrated with the plastic cell cups. The dont consistantly attach to the frame bar,


I bought the pre-built stuff at our local bee supply place, it was cheap. Cell bar frame with the plastic bars, and the cups fit perfectly, no muss, no fuss. I dont remember the exact cost, but I seem to remember at the time commenting 'that's not much more than coffee and donut at tims'.

I'm only grafting one bar at a time, dont have the mating nuc numbers (yet) to do a lot more, but not complaining about my success on them this year. My first graft was yesterday, and checking today, 13 out of 15. I'm really pleased with how it turned out, a couple of the cups cant hold any more jelly after 24 hours in the builder.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Grozzie...what are using for your builder set up?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

There was a thread about pouring wax cell cups molded out of a silicone mold. They used JZBZ cups for a model, I'll have to search it again to find the release agent. 

Someone figured that you can add the wood while the wax is molten, and Presto!, you're off and grafting. I'm going to try it, soon as I get close to running out of golf tee grafting frames.


----------

